# Raleigh/Triangle locals?



## jhmreeves (Jun 23, 2010)

Hello. Just wondering if there are any Raleigh-area folks around. When I had a mold problem break out in my last cultures, I realized that it would be nice if there was a local network to tap into. (There don't seem to be any decent local pet shops to rely on, in any case.)

Is there anyone in the area that would like to network? At least so there's some support during weird/unexpected times? Perhaps there's something like this already, and I just need to get introduced. 

Thanks!


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/groups/herp-society-carolinas.html
 Good luck!


----------

